# Support Groups



## d_bporter (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi my name is D and I'm new here and I was just wondering if anyone knows if there are any support groups in Las Vegas for people with IBS. I've been looking for a while now and haven't found anything but dead ends. If anyone has any kind of information I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------

